# any mechanic recommendations for eastern connecticut



## jeteye97 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a 2001 Passat 2.8 V6 and my timing belt needs replacement. I popped the cover off the passenger side of the belt and its flapping pretty hard. Hasnt broke yet though. Im in Uncasville, CT for my daughters wedding and I need a recommendation where to have it towed. :banghead:
Anybody have an informed opinion on Budzeck's auto or M Haines LTD?


----------



## jeteye97 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Well its apart.*

Had it towed to M Haines LTD. Idler roller seized, overheating, stretching and shredding the belt.

Mike has been a mensch on the phone and actually had a good recommendation for another shop in the area. 
The tow truck driver gave Mike a good endorsement as well, for what that's worth.
I'll let you all know how it ends. opcorn:

Long story, but I'd bet that roller was factory original. 
I took it to a dealer back home in MN for the last timing belt change, a cam seal, spark plugs and coolant level sensor. 
They tried to ding me $4200. 
After some discussion, pointing out that they were charging me 3x for the labor to access the engine, this dealer reduced the estimate to $2700. 
A year and a half later, I found out that they never changed the spark plugs. 
I changed them at 60K, one of my Bosch ones broke, so I reused an original NGK. 
Got distracted and didn't get back to it. 
At 150K, I decided to replace them again when my fuel economy started going south. 
I found my 5 Bosch and one NGK from the 60K change were still in there. 

I found out yesterday that they did not use a genuine VW replacement belt. 
Therefore, I'd be willing to bet those rollers, tensioner, thermostat and water pump didn't get changed either. 
So I had paid $2700 for a belt, coolant level sensor and oil change.

If that IS the case, I have to hand it to VW engineering to have gotten me this far! :beer: 

But, I should have looked deeper, when I found the plugs hadn't been changed. 
And I knew it was getting near the limit of expected change. 
I just wanted to defer the expense until after Meg's wedding. So some of this is on me.
However, if I had to be stuck somewhere waiting for my car to get fixed, there are worse places to be than the Hyatt Place in Uncasville.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a similar circumstance with my used wagon. When i bought it the records showed new cam seals and vcg at 108K. A week after i bought ot at 120K, i smelled burnt oil. When i had my mechanic change the same seals and vcg, he found the parts to be original.


----------



## jeteye97 (Jun 29, 2007)

Got the car back today, Mike was great!
Showed me the parts, and yes they were original to the assy line except the belt, which was Dayco.
Roller seized and tensioner failed! Lucky, Lucky, Lucky to have run this long!

If anybody in CT/RI needs VW Audi work, I will highly endorse M Haines LTD, 333 Rt 184, North Stonington, CT. 
Very timely, very competent, honest to a fault! He adjusted my bill down due to an error on his estimate. I would have never known, cause we set everything up over the phone from my hotel. 
So, he could have dinged me for an extra $80, but he didn't. And he heli-coiled 3 busted bolts that the dealer pooched when they ripped it open the last time anything was done up there. Very happy now!


----------

